# 2011 EcoTec 1.4LT power & torque numbers



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...while rummaging around on the net, I finally located a torque curve for the 1.4LT engine, and below are torque and horsepower numbers derived from that chart:
> 
> RPM TQ HP VE



Try again, no link that I can find.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...while rummaging around on the net, I finally located a torque curve for the 1.4LT engine, and below are torque and horsepower numbers derived from that chart (powerpoint chart #27 of 43) at this *website*:
> 
> *_RPM__TQ___HP___VE__*
> 1500...95...27..1.25
> ...




judging by driving it i would say its pretty accurate, cause all the power is between 2000-5000 rpms. after that it falls on its face


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

2011lt1 said:


> judging by driving it i would say its pretty accurate, cause all the power is between 2000-5000 rpms. after that it falls on its face


I am not ready to to 5k RPM in my Cruze. Maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

*"flat" torque*



70AARCUDA said:


> *_RPM__TQ___HP___VE__*
> *1850*..*148*...52..1.94 <-- "flat" torque
> *4900*..148..*138*..1.94 <-- "flat" torque


Dude, another reason to go 4900 rpm in 6th gear!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

IDK if those #'s are true but according to T = 5252 x HP/rpm they are completely feasible.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I'm trying to obtain an _accurate_ *GM*/*SAE* torque & hp graph for the 1.4LT engine, but, so far, the simple graph in the above slide-presetation has been all that I can find.


----------



## MR2race (Feb 14, 2011)

Driving the car I would say those #s feel correct.
I love the way the auto gear box works around that low RPM Torque.
Who needs those Hibread elaetrics?


----------

